# ext3 tweak blocksize / bzw. xfs sinnvoll?

## _eckobar_

hallo leute!

ich bin gerade bei einer system umstellung bei mir zuhause. habe mir gedacht, dass ich eine eigene partition mit grossen files anlege. files, die auf diese partition kommen sind alle >300MB. aus diesem grund habe ich mir gedacht, da würde es doch sinn machen die blocksize der ext3 partition etwas zu verändern. und jetzt die frage....

was haltet ihr für einen sinnvollen wert für meinen anwendungsfall, also alle files > 300MB für die ext3 blocksize?

außerdem für mich interessant, mir hat mal jemand erzählt, dass XFS vorteile gegenüber ext3 bei grossen files hat. stimmt das? klar xfs schafft aufgrund seiner konzeption eine maxfilesize von 8 exabytes. aber mir geht es da wieder um meinen anwendungsfall > 300MB < 5GB. würde hier auch xfs sinn machen?

danke im voraus.

----------

## gimpel

```
mkfs.ext3 -T largefile ..
```

 scheint mir eine gute Option.

XFS bevorzugen viele, aber mir ist das zu riskant, da es im Falle eines fsck "kaputte" files gnadenlos ausnullt. Das mag durchaus ein Sicherheitsfeature sein, aber ich finde es weniger witzig wenn ein seltener Film, mühsam von der fast kaputten original DVD gerippt natürlich, plötzlich nur noch aus Nullen besteht.

----------

## hoschi

XFS rentiert sich schon ab mittlerer Dateigroesse, wenn du z.B. viele Bilder hast, Musik, Filme. Wenn das System stabil laueft (gehe mal bei Linux davon aus ^^), ist XFS wirklich gut. Die groesste Bedrohung ist fuer XFS tatsaechlich einfach der banale Stromausfall, wenn man sich darueber aber in DE sorgen machen muss   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fauli

Die Blockgröße kannst du nicht beliebig hoch wählen, weil sie maximal so groß sein darf wie die Linux-Seitengröße:

```
# getconf PAGE_SIZE

4096
```

Und 4096 ist auch schon der Standard für die Blockgröße (siehe /etc/mke2fs.conf).

----------

## schotter

Ich hab jahrelang XFS verwendet, weil mich fsck.ext sehr genervt hat. Mittlerweile gefällt mir ext wieder besser, weil ich "dank" XFS und meiner eigenen Dummheit ein Datencrash hatte bei dem ich mit den Hausmitteln nichts mehr machen konnte.

Und zwar hab ich in der Konsole gearbeitet ein paar Dateien verschoben und gelöscht. Das waren nicht gerade wenige und aus welchem Grund auch immer hab ich mir dann eingebildet: "Scheiße der kann ja bei rm -rf * mittels .. absteigen und mir dann alles löschen!" Ist natürlich vollkommener Blödsinn und da ich als Benutzer gearbeitet hab, wär's eh nicht so schlimm gewesen. Ich hab dann auf jedenfall den Stecker gezogen und somit weiteres löschen verhindert. Dachte ich mir zumindest. Booten war nicht mehr, weil / nicht mehr auffindbar war. LiveCD geschnappt und versucht damit das FS wiederherzustellen, aber die xfs.repair-tools konnten den kaputten Superblock nicht wiederherstellen und so waren alle Daten fort. Seit dem bin ich wieder bei ext  :Smile: 

----------

## _eckobar_

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mkfs.ext3 -T largefile ..
> ```
> ...

 

```

       -T fs-type

              Specify how the filesystem is going to be used, so that mke2fs can chose optimal filesystem parameters for that use.  The supported filesystem types

              are:

                   news        one inode per 4kb block

                   largefile   one inode per megabyte

                   largefile4  one inode per 4 megabytes

```

also ich würde dann ext3 mit largefile4 machen. spricht etwas dagegen?

----------

## hoschi

 *schotter wrote:*   

> Ich hab jahrelang XFS verwendet, weil mich fsck.ext sehr genervt hat. Mittlerweile gefällt mir ext wieder besser, weil ich "dank" XFS und meiner eigenen Dummheit ein Datencrash hatte bei dem ich mit den Hausmitteln nichts mehr machen konnte.
> 
> Und zwar hab ich in der Konsole gearbeitet ein paar Dateien verschoben und gelöscht. Das waren nicht gerade wenige und aus welchem Grund auch immer hab ich mir dann eingebildet: "Scheiße der kann ja bei rm -rf * mittels .. absteigen und mir dann alles löschen!" Ist natürlich vollkommener Blödsinn und da ich als Benutzer gearbeitet hab, wär's eh nicht so schlimm gewesen. Ich hab dann auf jedenfall den Stecker gezogen und somit weiteres löschen verhindert. Dachte ich mir zumindest. Booten war nicht mehr, weil / nicht mehr auffindbar war. LiveCD geschnappt und versucht damit das FS wiederherzustellen, aber die xfs.repair-tools konnten den kaputten Superblock nicht wiederherstellen und so waren alle Daten fort. Seit dem bin ich wieder bei ext 

 

Also, ich weiss nicht. Ich lach mich jetzt seiner einer Minute hier schief. Kannst du uns mal einen Bauplan deines Hirns überlassen?

Ich kann nicht mehr aufhören. WTF?

Du verschiebst und löscht Dateien, dann kommst du auf irgendwie auf die Idee dein System könnte zum Spass mal "read mail really fast" ausführen, und dann fällt dir nichts besseres ein als mittem in Verschieb/Kopier/Löschvorgang den Stecker zu ziehen?

----------

## a.forlorn

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die groesste Bedrohung ist fuer XFS tatsaechlich einfach der banale Stromausfall, wenn man sich darueber aber in DE sorgen machen muss  

 

Das kommt weit häufiger vor, als Du denkst.  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Ja, soll Leute geben die den Stecker rausziehen  :Mr. Green: 



Aber dann darf man sich über Datenverlust generell nicht wundern.

----------

## schotter

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ja, soll Leute geben die den Stecker rausziehen 
> 
> Aber dann darf man sich über Datenverlust generell nicht wundern.

 

schon klar, aber ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass die ganze Partition flöten geht.  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich zugegeben auch nicht. Aber deinen Gedankengang muss man da nicht begreifen?

 :Cool: 

----------

